# Darwine



## jacques11 (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un mac book pro et j'aimerais jouer à Cossacks européens war. Pour cela j'ai essayer d'installer Darwine. Mais, lorsque je j'essaie d'installer ce jeu, un message me dit qu'il faut que je télécharge X11. Quand j'essaie de télécharger X11, un message me dit que mon ordinateur n'a pas besoin de ce logiciel, en conclusion je ne peux pas télécharger X11. Que faire? (PS: si vous avez d'autres solutions à me proposer pour jouer à ce jeux vidéo) Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (19 Mars 2010)

Essaie ça


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

Merci Ntx, ça va me servir pour ma part également ;-) .


----------

